# Suche ein gebrauchtes Echolot fürs Karpfenangeln.



## Jim-Knopf78 (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

wie aus der Überschrift ersichtlich suche ich fürs Karpfenangeln ein gebrauchtes Echolot.

nun bin ich beim Stöbern in der Bucht bei Kleinanzeigen auf das Eagle 245DS gestoßen.

Brauche nur ein Echolot um auf meinen bevorzugten Seen der Bodenbeschaffenheit zu erkunden ( Kanten, Plateaus usw.). Die Seen haben eine Tiefe zwischen 10 und 15m. Brauche es nicht um Fisch zu finden.

Vorerst wird es mit Schlauchboot und Muskelkraft ( ohne E-Motor) genutzt werden.

Wäre das ok für meine Zwecke?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal für die Antworten.

In diesem Sinne, Tight Lines


----------



## tomsen83 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche ein gebrauchtes Echolot fürs Karpfenangeln.*

Grundsätzlich ja. Das heißt du erkennst Strukturen bzw. Änderungen der Wassertiefe. Die Bodenbeschaffenheit (weich/ hart etc) wird dir verborgen bleiben. Ebenso bezweifle ich sehr stark, dass du Fische eindeutig identifizieren kannst.


----------



## zokker (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche ein gebrauchtes Echolot fürs Karpfenangeln.*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Die Bodenbeschaffenheit (weich/ hart etc) wird dir verborgen bleiben. Ebenso bezweifle ich sehr stark, dass du Fische eindeutig identifizieren kannst.



Da muß ich widersprechen, die  Grayline ist sogar scrollbar. Man kann sie prozentuell einstellen. In der PDF auf Seite 48. http://www.eaglenav.com/upload/Eagle/Documents/Manuals/FishEasy245DS_0143-832_60607.pdf


----------



## Janni77 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche ein gebrauchtes Echolot fürs Karpfenangeln.*

Würde mich von meinen Humminbird 1199cxi HD Si modell 2015 trennen. Jetzt 6,5 monate alt. Inkl. allem Serienzubehör und Deutscher Anleitung.  VHB 1950€.


----------



## Revilo62 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche ein gebrauchtes Echolot fürs Karpfenangeln.*



Jim-Knopf78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie aus der Überschrift ersichtlich suche ich fürs Karpfenangeln ein gebrauchtes Echolot.
> 
> ...



Reicht für Deine Bedürfnisse komplett aus, auch wenn es keine portable Version ist, ein paar Handgriffe, eine entsprechende Batterie und einen kleinen Kunststoffkoffer entsprechender Größe und zack die Bohne, alles Gut.
Ist auf jeden Fall die bessere Investition für Dein kleines Böötchen, als ein E-Motor

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche ein gebrauchtes Echolot fürs Karpfenangeln.*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Reicht für Deine Bedürfnisse komplett aus, auch wenn es keine portable Version ist, ein paar Handgriffe, eine entsprechende Batterie und einen kleinen Kunststoffkoffer entsprechender Größe und zack die Bohne, alles Gut.
> Ist auf jeden Fall die bessere Investition für Dein kleines Böötchen, als ein E-Motor
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:




Sehe ich auch genauso. Für Kanten und Bodenbeschaffenheit ist das allemal in Ordnung.


----------



## tomsen83 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche ein gebrauchtes Echolot fürs Karpfenangeln.*



zokker schrieb:


> Da muß ich widersprechen, die  Grayline ist sogar scrollbar. Man kann sie prozentuell einstellen. In der PDF auf Seite 48. http://www.eaglenav.com/upload/Eagle/Documents/Manuals/FishEasy245DS_0143-832_60607.pdf



na gugge einer an. Das überrascht mich...


----------

